# Side Step On The 2009 F150



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you seen the new side step on the 2009 F-150's?

Here is a link to Ford commerial, but on YouTube





Here is a picture









Just wondering if anyone knows if these will be made available as an after market item for us 2008 SD owners.

My wife is 5'2" and these would REALLY be nice for when she wants to put something in the bed of the truck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If the body and chassis are the same, should be no problem. At the very least, you might have to drill a few holes. Hottrodders make things work with a little thought, I d say you found your next mod.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bumping back to top...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Why, didn t like my answer







........................lol


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Why, didn t like my answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't know what "Hottrodders" is?

I'd like to just find this for sale somewhere and pay someone to install if for me.


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

Not exactly the same, but similar: Bully AS-550 Bed Step

Hope that helps.

David


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The 150 and 250/350 frames are different, so it might require a slightly different design.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Truck Bed Step 

One option

On Edit - that looks the same as the one David posted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DieselDave said:


> Not exactly the same, but similar: Bully AS-550 Bed Step
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> David


Thanks for the link









I might go that route, but I'd really like to have the one from Ford, as it looks better (IMHO) and it offers a wider stance.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My wife is 5'2" and these would REALLY be nice for when she wants to put something in the bed of the truck.


That's why she married you!









Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> My wife is 5'2" and these would REALLY be nice for when she wants to put something in the bed of the truck.


That's why she married you!









Mike
[/quote]








Is so clear now.

Guess I don't need the step now.







Oh wait...I'm only 5'10", so I can't even reach in there.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I , for years have carried a 3 ft stepladder in the bed of my truck just because these old knees won t let me jump up or down anymore. Simple and easy. Aluminum, not wood. I also put 3/4 in foam , ( the home insulating rolls that are sticky on one side,) on the rail opposite the step side so if it accidentally gets to close to my truck, it won t scratch it. Use the ladder every time I wash and dry my truck too.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> I , for years have carried a 3 ft stepladder in the bed of my truck just because these old knees won t let me jump up or down anymore. Simple and easy. Aluminum, not wood. I also put 3/4 in foam , ( the home insulating rolls that are sticky on one side,) on the rail opposite the step side so if it accidentally gets to close to my truck, it won t scratch it. Use the ladder every time I wash and dry my truck too.
> 
> John


I'm planning on carrying a stepladder in the outback - now I can also use it for the truck - thanks for the idea!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I , for years have carried a 3 ft stepladder in the bed of my truck just because these old knees won t let me jump up or down anymore. Simple and easy. Aluminum, not wood. I also put 3/4 in foam , ( the home insulating rolls that are sticky on one side,) on the rail opposite the step side so if it accidentally gets to close to my truck, it won t scratch it. Use the ladder every time I wash and dry my truck too.
> 
> John


Problem with that is I have a cover on the truck that once closed, I would have to slide the ladder in from the tailgate. This cover is really cool, as I rolls up (needed for motorcycles) but it also flips open from the front. It is this flip section that is driving me to get a step. I can step on the running board and close it (push down from middle) but it it a long reach.

http://www.truxedo.com/deuce/deuce.html


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> Howie will make fun of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell you what...that integrated steps ROCKS. I put my ramp down for the motorcycles...run them up the ramp...step on the "man step" and right into the bed of the truck. Let's see anyone do that with out one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> Howie will make fun of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I use mine everytime I climb into the bed as well. No one makes fun of the Super Duty once you start the Diesel.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> I'm not trying to upset anyone. I personally think it's a great idea. I just think the Howie commercials are funny. Make fun of the other guy for things you don't have.
> 
> There's also the "Trucker's Truck"
> Trucker's truck
> ...


Don't worry, I thought it was funny too!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> I'm not trying to upset anyone. I personally think it's a great idea. I just think the Howie commercials are funny. Make fun of the other guy for things you don't have.
> 
> There's also the "Trucker's Truck"
> Trucker's truck
> ...


Good one - BTW - the Trucker's Truck link dosen't work and doing a search in You tube results in lots and lots of hits......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> I'm not trying to upset anyone. I personally think it's a great idea. I just think the Howie commercials are funny. Make fun of the other guy for things you don't have.
> 
> There's also the "Trucker's Truck"
> Trucker's truck
> ...


Oh....I know you're not. I thought the video was funny....but they really over did it with the guy getting out of the truck.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

How about this?

Probably could be mounted on the side.

AMP RESEARCH Bed Step










If you need it now, you can get it.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> How about this?
> 
> Probably could be mounted on the side.
> 
> ...


This step is great. I put one on my 08 GMC 2500 HD.
Just give it a push with your foot and it pops out. Push it up with your foot and it's gone.
It will not fit on the side of a truck. They are vehicle specific and mount by using existing
bolts under the bumper. Total install time was about 20 minutes.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Santa brought Kathy one that rides in the truck bed until we need it ... then it slips over the truck tire. It can be used on either back tire (for accessing the bed), or on one of the front tires (to access the hood or engine). Could also be used on someone else's truck if they happened to need it .... I like that flexibility! (Came from Harbor Freight)


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Santa brought Kathy one that rides in the truck bed until we need it ... then it slips over the truck tire. It can be used on either back tire (for accessing the bed), or on one of the front tires (to access the hood or engine). Could also be used on someone else's truck if they happened to need it .... I like that flexibility! (Came from Harbor Freight)


I've seen these online but didn't know Harbor Freight sold them. I'll have to see if they're available in the store. This is something you wouldn't want to forget to remove before driving off. I would imagine it would make quite a racket.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yianni said:


> How about this?
> 
> Probably could be mounted on the side.
> 
> ...


This step is great. I put one on my 08 GMC 2500 HD.
Just give it a push with your foot and it pops out. Push it up with your foot and it's gone.
*It will not fit on the side of a truck.* They are vehicle specific and mount by using existing
bolts under the bumper. Total install time was about 20 minutes.
[/quote]

DARN!!! This was looking good....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here are a few more pictures of the steps. I'm doing some research to see how involved the modifications would have to be.









Step Extended:









Step Retracted:









Close-up View:









Noah Demonstrating the usefulness (it was hard to keep him off long enough to get the first pictures):


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...you've manged to make a grown man drool......









I sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo need those!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

After giving this problem some thought







,

Has anyone ever hear of anybody mounting a short single RV type hideaway step under the bed









Thinking of maybe something like this http://www.rvstuffusa.com/singlenukleensel...toolanddie.html

Edit: After going outside and looking at the under side of my truck I see that it would take some serious modding to make those work









Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, bad news guys. Those big leaf springs on the SD trucks prevent the 150 steps from fitting. The 150's spring's front mounts is essentially under the frame. This allows for the outboard shocks to have room to fit between the springs and tires. On the superduty, thesprings are mounted to the side of the frame right where the step mounts. Here are a couple pictures:

The mounting of the step on the 2009 F150:









The frame of the 2009 F150 showing the area on the side forward of the rear tires is wide open (Below the bed mount):









The frame of the F350 showing that the springs mount in the same area as the step does on the F150:









Now, that being said, this may work if you had a long bed truck... i.e. there may be enough room forward of the spring mount and rearward of the cab to bolt the step, but it won't work on short bed trucks.









I'm sure something could be built to make this work, but you'd need a good metal fabricater to get it to work.
Hey Jim, maybe Carey sould swing by your area on a delivery and fab something up for you!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Hey Jim, maybe Carey sould swing by your area on a delivery and fab something up for you!


...I'll be here. Only type of "fab" I know of are the one that make processors.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, here are a few more pictures of the steps. I'm doing some research to see how involved the modifications would have to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks that Noah may have a future with the Secret Service.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> It looks that Noah may have a future with the Secret Service.


Ohh, better get him some dark sunglasses and an earpiece!!!


----------

